

Baun – A modern, lightweight, extensible CMS for PHP - gilbitron
https://github.com/BaunCMS/Baun

======
zer0defex
I'm all for "just because" projects, but after looking at this, I'm just left
shaking my head. CMS? Really?

Per the documentation: "Every page of your site is represented by a .md file
in the /content folder."

Um. Right... and holy hell, that navigation css! The code is 98% markup, 2%
content.

Please refer to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4H...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4HgUh5bOgbM#t=32)

~~~
gilbitron
We're planning to make an admin UI in the future, but this is just an initial
release.

------
kszx
The Pico CMS website features an attractive description / value proposition:
"Pico is a flat file CMS, this means there is no administration backend and
database to deal with. You simply create .md files in the "content" folder and
that becomes a page." Perhaps you can add a similar sentence to the Baun
website as well?

~~~
gilbitron
[http://bauncms.com/docs/content/adding-
content](http://bauncms.com/docs/content/adding-content)

------
shrikant
This looks interesting -- do you have a demo up someplace that I can look at?
(I'm not in a position to set it up myself for the next couple of weeks...)

Also, how is it different from Pico? Since Pico looks very similar and is also
your project, is it just a "re-branding"?

~~~
gilbitron
We don't have a demo but [http://bauncms.com](http://bauncms.com) is built
using Baun. Despite having similar features to Pico, this is a complete
rewrite using modern PHP standards. I sold Pico a while ago and sadly the
project seems dead. I'm hoping to go much further with Baun.

------
j0k3r
Not a single test?

------
biomene
Looks very similar to Stacey[1], which also uses Twig and Markdown. Are there
any significant differences between the two?

[1]: [https://github.com/kolber/stacey](https://github.com/kolber/stacey)

------
Supraperplex
I want to use it for a (very) small business website. How safe is this? What
headaches should I do prepare for?

~~~
gilbitron
At the moment it's much safer than most other CMS's, as there is no admin
backend to hack into. A hacker would need access to your actual server to
change a Baun site. So hopefully there should be no headaches.

------
halfnapkin
Pretty site--well done!

